# SMC still there?



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Does anyone know if SMC is still in business. I am planning on getting SS brake lines and rear disk brake adapter bracket for B14 Sentra.

Thank you


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Steve Christensen the owner of SMC, has taken a job with Nissan Motorsports where he will be helping with the Nismo program.

KVR and fastbrakes.com will be good suppliers of brake stuff for our cars.

Mike


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks Mike for that update. I saw the big brake kit from fastbrakes.com . Will that kit fit 15" rims? (Rota Subzero in particular).

So will any one carry rear brakes bracket for drum/disk conversion?
Also what about front/rear brake lines? no more SMC.. so Goodridge? I noticed that fastbrakes.com have front SS lines. What about rear?


I know I should just email them with my questions, but since this is a forum, I'll ask here too 

Thanks


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you think I can still use my SE-R wheels with those kit?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *Do you think I can still use my SE-R wheels with those kit? *


Unfortunatly, You need bigger wheels, at least 15"

Mike


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> Unfortunatly, You need bigger wheels, at least 15"
> 
> Mike *


Even with B14 SE-R (that's what i meant) 15" wheels?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *
> 
> Even with B14 SE-R (that's what i meant) 15" wheels? *


There is not enough side clearance on those wheels.

Mike


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> There is not enough side clearance on those wheels.
> 
> Mike *


so if one wanted to use 15" wheels with that kit, the offset should be smaller (towards 0) then stock B14 15" rim offset, which is what 38 or 40...


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

i have 5mm wheel spacers..


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

By Nature said:


> *
> 
> so if one wanted to use 15" wheels with that kit, the offset should be smaller (towards 0) then stock B14 15" rim offset, which is what 38 or 40... *


It depends on caliper to wheel spoke clearance more than anything. I know 15" TE37's clear.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *i have 5mm wheel spacers.. *


I think it will still probably hit. Not absolutly sure though.

Mike


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll stick with my AD22VF brakes then, since I don't want to go over 15"

So Mike, anyword on where to get rear caliper adapter or rear SS lines? Or is it back to swapping in SE-R rear axles? Do you think it's safe to use Goodridge lines? I know you talked something about their fittings are not 100% safe, but given that there isn't much alternative left, what do you think?

Thank you


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

If my 15" SE-R wheels don't fit, I'm going to make them fit! haha..i know... I already have 17" wheels on my car, but I still need to use 15" wheels during winter. It snowes a lot up here in Utah


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

By Nature said:


> *
> 
> So Mike, anyword on where to get rear caliper adapter *



Different Mike, but I can tell you I'm working on that one... I'll let you guys know as soon as I have an answer... 

other Mike


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *
> 
> 
> Different Mike, but I can tell you I'm working on that one... I'll let you guys know as soon as I have an answer...
> ...


HAHA, thanks other Mike. I have emailed fastbrakes.com by the way. Here is their response from Brian Hasty:
*Sergey,

I don't have a disc conversion package for the Sentra, I hope to get to it in the next few months. The brake lines would have to be custom made for the rear caliper set-up...
*

MikeY are you working on the kit with the same people? If yes, then we can start encouraging people to show their interest.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

If anyone still needs SMC ss lines,
i think Greg Vogel still stocks them at Mossy Nissan 760-720-9797

Tevs


----------

